# what horsepower needed?



## farmchat (Aug 14, 2012)

What horsepower is needed to operate a 1418 john deer brush cutter? Would a 4030 JD handle it?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

As I recall the JD4030 has a 329ci diesel motor which should give I'd estimate c.75-85HP at the PTO & the 1418 is a trailed triple head/gearbox mower about 14'.

A c.75HP tractor is probably a little too light to run a 1418 for anything other than light pasture topping/light mowing (say 10-12" max.) at low speed & heavy cutting like brush cutting is going to stress this underpowered combination.
If you are going to use a 1418 on a regular basis look towards a 100hp+ tractor to make best use of the unit, though a 1418 isn't really designed for HD brush cutting- & if you aready have the 4030 tractor (they're a great machine) it's better matched with a 8' 3PL unit for HD brush cutting.


----------

